# Porkies trout fishing



## rocket72175 (Feb 16, 2013)

Heading to the Porkies area the 2nd week of July. I haven't trout fished the UP for 20+ years and never in this area. I am sure every stream and creek has fish, but the area is so vast. Would it be worthwhile to check in at the visitor center or maybe a bait shop in Ontonogon for some advice? I plan on a lot of hiking and will carry a rod just in case. Is shore fishing and wet wading feasible or are waders needed? Thanks!


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got back from the Porkies on Friday. We stayed in Union Bay St. Park. We hiked most of the trails that cross rivers and creeks, and I carried a rod also. From what I saw, few had enough water flowing to even try to fish. And when there was enough water, no trout? 

We had to explore other area rivers to get into fish. I did stop at the bait shop in Ontonagan just across from the boat launch, wasn't open - don't go on a Monday. The visitor centers will only point at a map and shrug there shoulders? 

The bugs probably won't allow you to wet wade and with the color of most of the waters, (coffee color) it makes it hard to see anything. Hiking in waders is brutal, but with a thin pair of stocking foots, you can back pack them in.


----------



## rocket72175 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info, optimax. I will lower my trout expectations, since the wife and kids are in tow, and I don't have a lot of research time. Any trout we come across will be a bonus.

I hear you on the visitor center. The college kid working behind the desk is probably not much help.

I enjoyed your UP report. Looks like you got into some nice smallmouth.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was there in 2009, focused on the west side of the porci's, can not remember the names of the streams, one had tons of small brookies I am trying to add a pic of the stream and brookie.

other river was huge with massive waterfalls, got some rainbows here, only fished the day, I am not impressed with any streams in the UP, I really think the longer winters that freeze a lot of streams solid limit the growth substantionally.

I have found so far, scenery and just getting away from home is always the point, so focus on that and try to have fishing be another activity for relaxing and fun, still think all the best trout streams are on michigans west coast.

good luck up there.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

they dry up limiting the fishable water
water is gin clear in summer
the fish are there, but extremely spooky in the shallow clear water
get away from the trails
the fish will spook if you are not stealthy from two pools away lol
beautiful up in there


----------



## rocket72175 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is a follow up to my visit last week. Didn't fish much, but did some hiking and exploring with the family. I managed to hook one small brookie below a waterfall.

As expected, the visitor center was not much help. I talked to two employees behind the desk on two separate occasions. Got the same answer from both: "We don't get fishing reports from the visitors, so we don't have any information. Here are the regulations for the waters in the park." Eh, thanks for nothing.

I found it amusing that there was a sign encouraging kids to buy "your very own fishing license, just like Mom and Dad's." Cost = $3.00. Really, is the park that hard up that they need to swindle little kids out of their money for a phony fishing license?!?!?!

Anyway, beautiful country. Mosquitoes were intense, but the flies were worse. Deet didn't stop them. I may try the Porkies again for a dedicated fishing trip into the back country, perhaps later in the season. In my Google searching, I found a 2010 blog from a hiker claiming he found big Coaster Brook Trout in the mouth of a river. Not sure I believe that.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

rocket72175 said:


> In my Google searching, I found a 2010 blog from a hiker claiming he found big Coaster Brook Trout in the mouth of a river. Not sure I believe that.


If you look closely at the regs they gave you it does say something to that effect. They have been stocking the nipigon brookie strain out there for a few years now, but I do not know if they get them to return. They have run into trouble with getting them to return to the river they were stocked in with other attempts in the area. I have never had the opportunity to be there at the right time of year to experience this for myself, but I could see it.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

rocket72175 said:


> This is a follow up to my visit last week. Didn't fish much, but did some hiking and exploring with the family. I managed to hook one small brookie below a waterfall.
> 
> As expected, the visitor center was not much help. I talked to two employees behind the desk on two separate occasions. Got the same answer from both: "We don't get fishing reports from the visitors, so we don't have any information. Here are the regulations for the waters in the park." Eh, thanks for nothing.
> 
> ...


The poorly understood reasoning for the voluntary kids fishing license is that the state gets matching money from the feds for each license sold, kids licenses count the same. The park doesn't get anything, money from licenses goes to fish/game fund.

Glad you had a nice trip! Any pictures for those of us chained to a desk?!?!


----------



## rocket72175 (Feb 16, 2013)

Still, a lame ploy to squeeze money from children/parents. What is next? "Hey kids, for $3, you can fill out your very own IRS 1040 form, just like Mom and Dad!"

Anyway, here are some pics of the Porkies!

Just kidding on the last one. Those are the trout of the Kitch-iti-kipi spring near Manistique.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

rocket72175 said:


> Still, a lame ploy to squeeze money from children/parents. What is next? "Hey kids, for $3, you can fill out your very own IRS 1040 form, just like Mom and Dad!"


I couldn't agree more! And, besides, just where the H-E-C-K does everyone think the FEDS get that money to "give" to the states for every license sold??? And, please don't give me that lame Pittman-Robertson answer. Here's a hint . . . and it ain't from our taxes, because as a nation we already spend more than a $trillion dollars a year more than we bring in with taxes. Let's all put on our "thinking caps" and re-think this whole issue.


----------

